# Negative cycle - what tests/meds next?



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all,

This is a copied post, because I am quite new to this and posted in the wrong section  !!.  My husband and I had a neg cycle (No2) and I am just trying to maximise the chances of the 3rd one working - am not even going to say 3rd time lucky - don't want to build my hopes up  ).  But I have heard various members talking about things like DHEA and antibody testing etc.  Please could somebody post with more info or prod me in the right direction if there is a post anywhere else on this (I tried to do a search but no luck!!)  

All the best,

PJ


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry for the brief post but i'm a bit pushed for time i have managed to find this thread whilst modding peer support

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170459.0

if i came across any more i'll post them here 

pam xx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Saphy for your quick response.  I will check out that thread!!

All the best,

PJ


----------

